# ¿Aplicaciones PIM ligeras y mantenidas?

## i92guboj

Uĺtimamente el volumen de cosas que necesito recordar va creciendo, mientras mi memoria -por contra- empeora día a día   :Laughing:  Estoy en busca de una aplicación para gestionar la información personal, agendas, etc. pero no soy muy amigo de soluciones monolíticas en la línea de Evolution. Quisiera saber qué alternativas usáis por aquí. Yo conozco ical y kontact. ¿Alguna otra idea?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo más ligero que podrás encontrar es algo integrado en tu editor de texto, si usas Emacs entonces Org-mode hace lo que necesitas y más. Si usas Vim Outliner y TVO es lo más cercano pero no sé realmente que tan buenos sean. Si usas otro... creo que hay plugins para convertir Claws-mail en un "mini-evolution", pero eso no tiene mucho de ligero, aun así Claws-mail es un buen software.

Con Org-mode yo manejo mis notas, cosas por hacer (TODO) y una hoja de calculo para las finanzas. También puede manejar agendas y muchas más cosas que seguramente no sé jajaja.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo para todo eso que mi memoria no puede recordar (exceptuando contraseñas) uso Mozilla Sunbird. No es ni remotamente ligero pero usa el formato iCalendar estándar y como me permite alojarlo en cualquier parte lo subo a un ftp y de esa forma centralizo mi calendario para consultarlo desde varias pc en simultáneo.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

app-office/orage puede ser una alternativa ligera, es para xfce4 pero yo lo uso desde hace tiempo con mi fluxbox. Calendario, recordatorio, citas, tareas y diario.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por las sugerencias y perdón por la tardanza en responder. Esto probando todas las alternativas que habéis sugerido   :Very Happy: 

----------

